# Lots of eyes and ears



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't wait for this cold weather to come in. Hopefully it will trigger some aggressive movement from the fish. If you are new to the floundering game, be patient. If you haven't had a good night yet, be patient. My job allows me to work one out of every three days, so my co-workers and I have plenty of time to cover some water this time of year. There are about 20 of us who gig regularly from Perdido Bay to East Bay, and everywhere inbetween. Nobody I have talked to has stuck more than three in a night, but it won't be long before things will heat up. I know of four people out tonight (I'm stuck at work tonight), and I'll be out tomorrow night. As I receive info on the where, when, and how, I'll post what I hear. If you're going tonight, leave some for me. Good luck to all!!! Here's to getting your pole wet!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *speckhunter (11/5/2007)* As I receive info on the where, when, and how, I'll post what I hear.


That would be mighty nice of ya. I haven't heard of any one finding them stacked up in spots like last year.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

much appreciated


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks. We went last night and saw a lot of small ones.5 to 12in


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

went last night 11/5 saw a bunch of rays but no flounder! Pretty sure we didnt pass over any..



we hit south and north of ICW around shoreline and deer point.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

We went on Saturday night and didn't see any either! Wind was blowing like 20 queers but the water was clear. Went from Bayou Chico to Bayou Grande and on toward NAS. Got to the gun-boats and turned around and went home. Maybe this weekend will be better.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Waiting on area reports. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the encouraging words...I was beginning to think I was blind and just can't see the fish....(although this might still be the case)


----------

